# Vaping Demystified



## fbb1964 (16/3/21)

**

*Vaping Demystified*
*10 March 2021*

*Yorkshire Cancer Research

Through research and interviews with experts, we explore the truth about vaping and whether misconceptions are preventing us from reducing the largest preventable cause of cancer in Yorkshire. Find out more at https://yorkshirecancerresearch.org.u...
*

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

